# 90 gallon LPS



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

Here is what I have been working on for the past few months. Tell me what you think!! My apologies for the iPhone pics, I'll bring the good camera out soon.

The toadstool is still recovering, but everything else is doing great. The picture under blue light is the latest arrangement, and the last pic is the sump/frag rack/equipment.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank but that sump/refugium/frag system is amazing. Looks complicated


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wheres the SPS?  looking good Alex!

edit: Don't make my comment make me look like an idiot :3...


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

looks good!! how do you keep your background clean from algea?? your tank looks really clean as well as your sump!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> looks good!! how do you keep your background clean from algea?? your tank looks really clean as well as your sump!


Thanks! I scape the tank twice a week with a blade, and it keeps it pristine. The sump gets less light, I usually only scrub the little frag tank every few weeks.



Momobobo said:


> Wheres the SPS? looking good Alex!
> 
> edit: Don't make my comment make me look at an idiot :3...


Hehe my late night posting errors. Your not the idiot lol. I am also halfway through building a rimless 93 gallon SPS tank too.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nice tank but that sump/refugium/frag system is amazing. Looks complicated


yeah it was bit challenging to fit everything in a sump this size, especially the plumbing.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Kinda looks like Alex is hooked on reefing, nice job with the layout.


----------

